

Did life start with a replicating molecule or a metabolism? - eksith
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/01/did-a-life-start-with-a-replicating-molecule-or-a-metabolism/

======
venomsnake
I think that the most important sentence in the article contains the word
Mars. Mars cooled first after all. A proto replicator is possible to be
carried to earth after some form of collision event with meteor or comet.

